# Peliculas de culto



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Abr 2021)

> En un sentido estricto, puede afirmarse que una película alcanza el estatus de película de culto cuando es capaz de producir admiración y reconocimiento en un grupo de espectadores o críticos lo suficientemente amplio como para asegurar su continuidad como pieza cinematográfica significativa, pero demasiado limitado como para catapultar la obra al reconocimiento general. Sin embargo, este término es ambiguo y existen diversas variantes, incluso contradictorias, sobre lo que se puede considerar una película de culto según sus atributos y cronología. Típicamente, se aplica esta denominación a un filme si:
> 
> 
> A pesar de ser relativamente desconocida para el gran público o incluso entre crítica generalista, la película es especialmente apreciada por la crítica especializada o por ciertos sectores restringidos de la audiencia. _Inferno_ (1980)
> ...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## Tanchus (18 Abr 2021)

Lo de poner en inglés títulos de películas que han sido traducidos al español es el colmo del snobismo.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En un sentido estricto, puede afirmarse que una película alcanza el estatus de película de culto cuando es capaz de producir admiración y reconocimiento en un grupo de espectadores o críticos lo suficientemente amplio como para asegurar su continuidad como pieza cinematográfica significativa, pero demasiado limitado como para catapultar la obra al reconocimiento general. Sin embargo, este término es ambiguo y existen diversas variantes, incluso contradictorias, sobre lo que se puede considerar una película de culto según sus atributos y cronología. Típicamente, se aplica esta denominación a un filme si:
> 
> 
> A pesar de ser relativamente desconocida para el gran público o incluso entre crítica generalista, la película es especialmente apreciada por la crítica especializada o por ciertos sectores restringidos de la audiencia. _Inferno_ (1980)
> ...



*FARGO*, por su estética significativa, documental de ciertos pueblos de EEUU.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (18 Abr 2021)

Tanchus dijo:


> Lo de poner en inglés títulos de películas que han sido traducidos al español es el colmo del snobismo.



¿Eso no significa "nuevo rico" en términos despectivos?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Abr 2021)

Para mi una pelicula de culto fundamentalmente debe caracterizarse por serlo independientemente de que sea buena o mala.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En un sentido estricto, puede afirmarse que una película alcanza el estatus de película de culto cuando es capaz de producir admiración y reconocimiento en un grupo de espectadores o críticos lo suficientemente amplio como para asegurar su continuidad como pieza cinematográfica significativa, pero demasiado limitado como para catapultar la obra al reconocimiento general. Sin embargo, este término es ambiguo y existen diversas variantes, incluso contradictorias, sobre lo que se puede considerar una película de culto según sus atributos y cronología. Típicamente, se aplica esta denominación a un filme si:
> 
> 
> A pesar de ser relativamente desconocida para el gran público o incluso entre crítica generalista, la película es especialmente apreciada por la crítica especializada o por ciertos sectores restringidos de la audiencia. _Inferno_ (1980)
> ...



*EASY RIDER*, por su estética también.

La vi hace 10 años y no la recuerdo entretenida precisamente, pero joder, el inicio es garajerismo puro: motos, droga, banderas de los EEUU... joder y la canción *The Pusher, de Steppenwolf*, ese rock sórdido. En cuanto la escuchas, no la olvidas en la vida.

EL OPENING ES BRUTAL.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## Tanchus (18 Abr 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Eso no significa "nuevo rico" en términos despectivos?



Más bien me estaba refiriendo a "quieroynopuedismo" intelectual.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Abr 2021)

Dos peliculas consideradas de culto en este foro:


----------



## n_flamel (19 Abr 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *FARGO*, por su estética significativa, documental de ciertos pueblos de EEUU.



mala y aburrida. ¿Por qué no es de culto entonces Los santos inocentes por decir algo? Mucho más "documental de ciertos pueblos" de España, si nos ponemos.


----------



## n_flamel (19 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Dos peliculas consideradas de culto en este foro:



La escena de la batalla final jode toda la película.


----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2021)

the roky horror show


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Abr 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> La escena de la batalla final jode toda la película.



Para que una pelicula sea de culto no hace falta que sea buena ni mala.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Abr 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> mala y aburrida. ¿Por qué no es de culto entonces Los santos inocentes por decir algo?



Los santos inocentes es una obra maestra del cine español, sobradamente reconocida como tal.

Para mi una pelicula de culto dentro del cine español podria ser por ejemplo, esta:


----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2021)

paprika


----------



## John Connor (19 Abr 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> La escena de la batalla final jode toda la película.



Yo creo que todo lo que sale en esa película jode toda la película. No hay por donde cogerla.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Abr 2021)

A mi de Conan el Barbaro me gustan las escenas de Nadiuska (me dio un autografo) y Jorge Sanz.


----------



## John Connor (19 Abr 2021)

- The Crow, sólo la primera.


----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2021)

John Connor dijo:


> Yo creo que todo lo que sale en esa película jode toda la película. No hay por donde cogerla.



que pelicula dices


----------



## Hermericus (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Abr 2021)

atasco dijo:


> paprika



Pelicula de culto del cine erotico:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Abr 2021)

John Connor dijo:


> Yo creo que todo lo que sale en esa película jode toda la película. No hay por donde cogerla.



Eso no impide que sea de culto.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Abr 2021)

John Connor dijo:


> - The Crow, sólo la primera.



Sobre todo por la muerte del hijo de Bruce Lee.


----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pelicula de culto del cine erotico:



yo me referia a esta


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Abr 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> A mi de Conan el Barbaro me gustan las escenas de Nadiuska (me dio un autografo) y Jorge Sanz.



Salia guapisima, lo cierto es que estaba cachonda que te cagas antes de acabar volviendose loca.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Abr 2021)

Vieja (1956) , cutre y todo lo que quieran pero impacta.

Recuerdo que la vi por primera vez con unos 30 tacos, a eso de las 2 de la mañana en 'La 2' un dia de calor de la oxtia en Ronda y al dia siguiente tenia que currar. Daban unas pelis COJONUDAS por la noche en la 2 en esas épocas de Aznar.

No tenia ni puta idea de su existencia, me puse a verla por curiosidad y me impacto de la oxtia. Luego me enteré que era una peli de culto.


----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Salia guapisima, lo cierto es que estaba cachonda que te cagas antes de acabar volviendose loca.



cosas de la edad a todos nos va a pasar


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Abr 2021)

Una clasico por excelencia dentro de las peliculas de culto:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## John Connor (19 Abr 2021)

atasco dijo:


> que pelicula dices



Dune.


----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2021)

John Connor dijo:


> Dune.



ni idea


----------



## John Connor (19 Abr 2021)

atasco dijo:


> ni idea



Ah joder que te he citado a tí por error XDDD


----------



## Hermericus (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## n_flamel (19 Abr 2021)

atasco dijo:


> yo me referia a esta
> Ver archivo adjunto 632773



Esta sí la conozco, la otra de cine caspa, digo erótico no, la buscaré.


----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2021)

John Connor dijo:


> Ah joder que te he citado a tí por error XDDD



no problem


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Abr 2021)

Esta pelicula, a mi modo de ver, con el paso del tiempo tambien se ha ido convirtiendo en una pelicula de culto:


----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Esta sí la conozco, la otra de cine caspa, digo erótico no, la buscaré.



es una ensoñacion en vida policiaca, recomendable totalmente dura solo una hora y media


----------



## n_flamel (19 Abr 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


>



Ni una mujer en los créditos del cartel jojo

Una de las pelis más patriarcales de la historia junto con Master & Commander.


----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Esta pelicula, a mi modo de ver, con el paso del tiempo tambien se ha ido convirtiendo en una pelicula de culto:



pero estas tirando de peliculas de los 70, la cuspide del cine fueron de los 80 a los 90


----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2021)

el doctor caligari


----------



## Hermericus (19 Abr 2021)

Me sigo acordando de ella de cuando en cuando , la vi con 15 o 16 tacos y no se me olvida. No la ponen en la tele nunca.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2021)

luna de papel, va de un estafador de biblias


----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



fueron unos adelantados al cine gore-realista


----------



## Azog el Profanador (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (19 Abr 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Ni una mujer en los créditos del cartel jojo
> 
> Una de las pelis más patriarcales de la historia junto con Master & Commander.



M&C puede ser una peli de culto sin duda. Me gusta mucho, creo que no pasa año sin verla.

La musica de Madrid de Boccherini como final de la pelicula es un guiño BRUTAL. En esa época el Pacifico era 'EL MAR ESPAÑOL' 

Sin duda la peli recuerda los viajes de Mutis.



Me pregunto que pinta un barco frances en el pacifico por esa época....

Pero poner a uno de los barcos como español no vende, no es cool.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Abr 2021)

Tengo una asignatura pendiente con el cine japones.

Tiene pelis buenisimas, segun dice gente de la que me fio, y raramente ponen pelis japos en la tele.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Abr 2021)

La polinesia la descubrieron españoles.

Tahiti,por ejemplo fue pedro fernandez de Quiros, un portugues al servbicio de España, en 1606.

El primer inglés llegó a la polinesea en la segunda mitad del XVIII, , en 1767, y al año siguente el primer francés, Bouganville, que se hizo famoso con sus relatos de la zona.

Los españoles no querian intrusos y en 1772 tomaron posesion de Tahiti en una expedición. Se llevaron bien con los nativos.

Los franceses no navegaron asiduamente por la zona hasta muy entrado el siglo XIX.

La peli esta ambientada en la guerras napoleonicas, no creo que un barco frances fuera por la zona en esa época.

Normalmente, un ingles llego a un sitio 200 años despues que un español, y un francés mas de 250 años.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Abr 2021)

Seguro que nunca hicieron una peli sobre barcos españoles o portugueses en cualquier lugar del mundo.

Los Españoles navegaban por los 7 mares casi un par de siglos antes que los british o los franceses asomaran la nariz.

Los portugueses estaban en India, China, Moluca, Japon, islas del Pacifico, Arabia, toda Africa.... con rutas regulares 200 años antes que los british hicieranuna expedicion de 1 barco a ver que habia por ahí, y los franceses otro tanto.

Joder, que la expedicion del 'descubridor' british , el Capitan Cook, partió de Inglaterra en 1766..... España llevaba casi 250 años haciendo las rutas de los galeones del Pacifico y Portugal aun mas tiempo trayendo especies de las Molucas y comerciando con China y Japon.

España perdió su Imperido de 330 años cuando los british empezaron el suyo. Lo poco que tenian en America además lo perdieron con la independencia USA y se tuvieron que quedar con el territorio muy frio de Canada, donde ademas en la unica zona algo habitable estaban los franceses cazando castores.


----------



## 2plx2 (19 Abr 2021)

El concepto de película de culto, es películas en las que los espectadores se saben todos los diálogos y van disfrazados a las sesiones... Es un término muy friki que los gafapastas se quieren apropiar.

Ejemplos notables, Pink flamingos (con todos los gayers haciendo el loco y cantando en la sala), The room con espectadores que se saben y recitan el guión hasta la última coma.


----------



## 2plx2 (19 Abr 2021)

Solo hay un The room


----------



## 2plx2 (19 Abr 2021)

Y ya si te quieres ir al extremo Rocky horror picture show viene a ser la cosa más friki y gay que ha parido madre. Cada sesión de esa película es el fin del mundo.


----------



## Genomito (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## n_flamel (20 Abr 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tengo una asignatura pendiente con el cine japones.
> 
> Tiene pelis buenisimas, segun dice gente de la que me fio, y raramente ponen pelis japos en la tele.



Has visto RAN?


----------



## n_flamel (20 Abr 2021)

Ya lo he explicado. En la novela el barco es americano. En la peli francés.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Abr 2021)

atasco dijo:


> el doctor caligari



El gabinete del doctor Caligari.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Abr 2021)

2plx2 dijo:


> El concepto de película de culto, es películas en las que los espectadores se saben todos los diálogos y van disfrazados a las sesiones... Es un término muy friki que los gafapastas se quieren apropiar.
> 
> Ejemplos notables, Pink flamingos (con todos los gayers haciendo el loco y cantando en la sala), The room con espectadores que se saben y recitan el guión hasta la última coma.



Yo lo resumiria diciendo que una pelicula de culto no necesita ser buena ni mala, ni estar sobrevalorada o infravalorada, pero por la razon que sea, tiene algo que engancha y atrapa, y por lo que por supuesto siempre apetece volver a ver.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Abr 2021)

Pelicula de culto completamente ochentera:


----------



## atasco (20 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El gabinete del doctor Caligari.



esa


----------



## Hermericus (21 Abr 2021)

Pocas veces se ha visto una pelicula con una estetica tan sublime

Quizá la mejor fotografia de siempre. Se hizo sin luces artificiales, TODO NATURAL. Fotografia de John Alcott, se merece un homenaje.


Hay que reconocerlo, los british son especiales para esto.









Barry Lyndon - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Kubrick, un genio.   

Una de las 3 mejores peliculas de la historia a mi modesto entender. Elegir la mejor siempre es un blufff, hay que poner una triada o 5 ....













PD: Si te gusta el cine y no la has visto, estas en pecado mortal, aviso....

*cafrestan, *Si aun no la has visto ya estas tardando. Te encantará










Barry Lyndon - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## sinosuke (21 Abr 2021)

La original sueca, no la versión americana















.


----------



## El Juani (21 Abr 2021)

Película de Darren Aronofsky


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Abr 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Quizá la mejor fotografia de siempre. Se hizo sin luces artificiales, TODO NATURAL. Fotografia de John Alcott, se merece un homenaje.





> Un reto tanto para Kubrick como Alcott fue el de filmar escenas nocturnas a la luz de las velas sin la utilización de focos. En aquellos años no existían lentes capaces de impresionar una película con tan poca luz. El director se pasó tres meses buscando una hasta hallar un modelo de lentes de una cámara Zeiss de 50 mm perteneciente a la NASA. Otros afirman que se inventó una cámara exclusiva para Barry Lyndon y posteriormente fue utilizada por la NASA.



Fotografía de John Alcott (B.S.C) en «Barry Lyndon» | Detrás de una imagen cinematográfica


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Dave Bowman (21 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



llevo dias buscando esta peli con algun tipo de doblaje o subtitulo. La tienes localizada?


----------



## Hermericus (21 Abr 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BFI_Top_100_British_filmshttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BFI_Top_100_British_films


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Abr 2021)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> llevo dias buscando esta peli con algun tipo de doblaje o subtitulo. La tienes localizada?



Al darle al play, puedes elegir la opcion para verla subtitulada:

Solaris – Solyaris Солярис (+EXTRAS)


----------



## Dave Bowman (21 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Al darle al play, puedes elegir la opcion para verla subtitulada:
> 
> Solaris – Solyaris Солярис (+EXTRAS)



que bueno! mil gracias tio


----------



## Hermericus (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## AzulyBlanco (21 Abr 2021)

Se agradece el hilo.

Yo resumiría pelicula de culto como aquella que tiene un numero considerable (aunque no necesariamente masivo) de incondicionales, Y que además supone una cierta innovación, o es especialmente creativa o disruptiva.

Dentro de las españolas podriamos poner:

- Amanece que no es poco
- La vaquilla.


La primera la vi hace ya tiempo y bueno, no diría que me gustó del todo, pero ciertamente es una película extraña y original, con cierto sentido del humor.

La segunda es un poco lo mismo pero de otra manera: Pelicula que trata sobre la guerra, pero lo hace sin maniqueismos y con humor. Claramente para lo que es España se convierte en disruptiva.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## lucky starr (21 Abr 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vieja (1956) , cutre y todo lo que quieran pero impacta.
> 
> Recuerdo que la vi por primera vez con unos 30 tacos, a eso de las 2 de la mañana en 'La 2' un dia de calor de la oxtia en Ronda y al dia siguiente tenia que currar. Daban unas pelis COJONUDAS por la noche en la 2 en esas épocas de Aznar.
> 
> No tenia ni puta idea de su existencia, me puse a verla por curiosidad y me impacto de la oxtia. Luego me enteré que era una peli de culto.



Yo la ví de niño (tenemos parecida edad) y me impactó muchisimo. Es de las primeras películas que me descargue en el emule jajaja


----------



## _croquetilla (21 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En un sentido estricto, puede afirmarse que una película alcanza el estatus de película de culto cuando es capaz de producir admiración y reconocimiento en un grupo de espectadores o críticos lo suficientemente amplio como para asegurar su continuidad como pieza cinematográfica significativa, pero demasiado limitado como para catapultar la obra al reconocimiento general. Sin embargo, este término es ambiguo y existen diversas variantes, incluso contradictorias, sobre lo que se puede considerar una película de culto según sus atributos y cronología. Típicamente, se aplica esta denominación a un filme si:
> 
> 
> A pesar de ser relativamente desconocida para el gran público o incluso entre crítica generalista, la película es especialmente apreciada por la crítica especializada o por ciertos sectores restringidos de la audiencia. _Inferno_ (1980)
> ...


----------



## Dave Bowman (22 Abr 2021)

Gracias! joer, la verdad que quedo un poco de tonto pero ni se me había pasado buscarla en Youtube. Estoy intentando guardar una pequeña colección en el hdd portatil y se me estaba pasando lo más fácil.

Brutal Trainspotting. Cuando tenía 20 años la vi tantísimas veces que a día de hoy sigue siendo la película que más veces he visto en mi vida.

La segunda parte me he negado a verla. Para mi Trainspotting y lo que me aportó nace y muere allí, en la 1. Espero tan poco de la segunda que si algún día me decido a verla, igual hasta no me arrepiento.


Sobre drogas yo aporto esta. La BSO está de puta madre, pero llegó un momento que me daba hasta mal rollo escucharla en mi habitación.


----------



## El Juani (22 Abr 2021)

Hay muchas películas de David Lynch que son películas de culto. 

Aunque he de reconocer que Inland Empire me superó del todo.


----------



## ForeignMatter (22 Abr 2021)

La planète sauvage


----------



## Dave Bowman (22 Abr 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vieja (1956) , cutre y todo lo que quieran pero impacta.
> 
> Recuerdo que la vi por primera vez con unos 30 tacos, a eso de las 2 de la mañana en 'La 2' un dia de calor de la oxtia en Ronda y al dia siguiente tenia que currar. Daban unas pelis COJONUDAS por la noche en la 2 en esas épocas de Aznar.
> 
> No tenia ni puta idea de su existencia, me puse a verla por curiosidad y me impacto de la oxtia. Luego me enteré que era una peli de culto.



Sería en Alucine. Grandes joyas he visto yo también en la 2 los sábados por la noche.

Canal AluCine - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Yo allí recuerdo ver esta peli que recordé durante 20 25 años hasta que volvi a verla.


----------



## Hermericus (22 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



No vi la peli, peor me lei el libro con 16 o 17 tacos.

Puedo decir que gracias a ese libro junto a lo que veía a mi alrededor no cai en la droga.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (22 Abr 2021)

Emmanuelle. El cartero siempre llama dos veces,


----------



## zapato123 (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Brutal Trainspotting. Cuando tenía 20 años la vi tantísimas veces que a día de hoy sigue siendo la película que más veces he visto en mi vida.
> 
> La segunda parte me he negado a verla. Para mi Trainspotting y lo que me aportó nace y muere allí, en la 1. Espero tan poco de la segunda que si algún día me decido a verla, igual hasta no me arrepiento.



La segunda parte es una puta mierda de pelicula.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

La pelicula de culto emblematica para alquilar en los videoclubs.


----------



## Dave Bowman (22 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La segunda parte es una puta mierda de pelicula.



Seguro...me pasa con un montón de peliculas de las que no quiero saber nada de segundas partes.


----------



## Dave Bowman (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## asiqué (22 Abr 2021)

trilogias
indiana jones
regreso al futuro


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

Y otra con David Bowie:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Dave Bowman (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

Un par sobre asesinos psicopatas:







Y esta, bastante menos conocida, una comedia negra belga, un asesino se dedica a ir narrando como se va cargando a sus victimas en tiempo real para un falso documental:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

Algo tiene esta pelicula que siempre apetece tambien volver a verla:







Gran pelicula de culto:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

Una de las mayores peliculas de culto del cine español:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Abr 2021)

La colmena (1982)






Ver archivo adjunto 635518


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

Esta absoluta maravilla de terror psicologico y paranormal:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

Una pelicula que fue un completo fracaso de taquilla, pero que con el paso del tiempo tambien se ha ido convirtiendo en pelicula de culto:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

Esta por supuesto tampoco podia faltar:







Y otra futurista de culto ademas de bastante infravalorada:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

Una de esas peliculas que sin lugar a dudas tienen un encanto especial, el brillante debut de Ridley Scott:







"Un film degenerado pero con dignidad":


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

El debut de Terrence Malick, basada en la historia real de una joven pareja de asesinos en serie:







Y maravillosa melodia incluida en su banda sonora, por cierto:


----------



## El Juani (22 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una de esas peliculas que sin lugar a dudas tienen un encanto especial, el brillante debut de Ridley Scott:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casi nadie menciona Los Duelistas de Scott, esa primera incursión en el mundillo. Para mi una absoluta obra maestra. El inicio de Ridley en el cine fue tremendo.


----------



## El Juani (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

Y otra maravilloso ejemplo de pelicula que comenzo siendo un rotundo fracaso de critica y publico, pero que con el paso del tiempo, acabo convirtiendose en una indiscutible pelicula de culto.

Se trata de una comedia negra en la que su protagonista, Harold, es un joven de buena familia que esta obsesionado con la muerte y los diferentes metodos de suicidio. Hasta que su vida cambia de rumbo al comenzar una relacion amorosa con una vieja septuagenaria.


----------



## Ederto (22 Abr 2021)

Tanchus dijo:


> Lo de poner en inglés títulos de películas que han sido traducidos al español es el colmo del snobismo.



Y terminas tu post con un anglicismo. Con dos cojones


----------



## pentax821 (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

De culto, infravalorada y bastante olvidada.


----------



## kletus (22 Abr 2021)

Repo Man (1984) 

Chaval buscándose la vida en curros de mierda, punkis derroidos, Harry Dean Staton (este tío era en sí mismo "de culto"), aliens o yo que sé... Tremedo locurón ochentero. Diría que una de las pelís más burbujeras que conozco.









No confundir con la de Forres Whaletaquer y Jew Low.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2021)

Como molaria poder volver a verla en una gran pantalla de cine.


----------



## Tanchus (22 Abr 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Y terminas tu post con un anglicismo. Con dos cojones



Esnobismo (que no snobismo, _mea culpa) _no es ningún anglicismo.


----------



## Ibn Sina (22 Abr 2021)

FilmAffinity


Películas sobre Película de culto. Series sobre Película de culto. Consulta las mejores películas, series y documentales que tratan sobre Película de culto. Todas las películas con el tema Película de culto.




www.filmaffinity.com





Especialmente me gusta Cadena perpetua, American History X y El club de la lucha


----------



## Ederto (22 Abr 2021)

todavía no ha salido "Emmanuel negra"??

Hay días que no reconozco a este foro.


----------



## Dave Bowman (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Dave Bowman (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Sir Connor (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Dave Bowman (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> todavía no ha salido "Emmanuel negra"??
> 
> Hay días que no reconozco a este foro.





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)

Ibn Sina dijo:


> FilmAffinity
> 
> 
> Películas sobre Película de culto. Series sobre Película de culto. Consulta las mejores películas, series y documentales que tratan sobre Película de culto. Todas las películas con el tema Película de culto.
> ...



















Ciudadano 0 estuvo aqui:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## hartman (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## zapatitos (23 Abr 2021)

La gran Trilogía de Fernando Esteso y Andrés Pajares (Los Energéticos, Los Bingueros, Yo Hice a Roque III) bastante más crítica social y política que en todas las películas progres subvencionadas de la actualidad.

Esteso y Pajares, esos dos grandes que siempre han sido ridiculizados por los putos intelectuales gafapastas ya que no son yanquis como los subnormales de los Hermanos Marx y el no menos subnormal del Jerry Lewis.

Saludos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> La gran Trilogía de Fernando Esteso y Andrés Pajares (Los Energéticos, Los Bingueros, Yo Hice a Roque III) bastante más crítica social y política que en todas las películas progres subvencionadas de la actualidad.
> 
> Esteso y Pajares, esos dos grandes que siempre han sido ridiculizados por los putos intelectuales gafapastas ya que no son yanquis como los subnormales de los Hermanos Marx y el no menos subnormal del Jerry Lewis.
> 
> Saludos.



Grandes comedias, aunque considerar las peliculas de Esteso y Pajares como de culto, lo encuentro algo exagerado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## zapatitos (23 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Grandes comedias, aunque considerar las peliculas de Esteso y Pajares como de culto, lo encuentro algo exagerado.




Según la definición de Película de Culto lo son. 

Entre otras cosas una película de culto debe de ser polémica y alejada de los convencionalismos estéticos actuales. Y que más alejado de eso que una película de Esteso y Pajares que ya están censuradas por todas partes de facto e incluso las quieren prohibir por ser politicamente incorrectas con los parámetros actuales.

Saludos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> Según la definición de Película de Culto lo son.
> 
> Entre otras cosas una película de culto debe de ser polémica y alejada de los convencionalismos estéticos actuales. Y que más alejado de eso que una película de Esteso y Pajares que ya están censuradas por todas partes de facto e incluso las quieren prohibir por ser politicamente incorrectas con los parámetros actuales.
> 
> Saludos.



Puede que lleve usted razon, lo cierto es que hay muchos nostalgicos de las peliculas de Pajares y Esteso, y eso sera por algo.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## zapatitos (23 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Puede que lleve usted razon, lo cierto es que hay muchos nostalgicos de las peliculas de Pajares y Esteso, y eso sera por algo.




Es que son auténticas joyas de la crítica a la sociedad española y su hipocresía disfrazada entre tetas, culos y felpudos.

Saludos.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Grandes comedias, aunque considerar las peliculas de Esteso y Pajares como de culto, lo encuentro algo exagerado.



Tiene escenas geniales.

Los energeticos es de culto total. El comienzo es una OBRA MAESTRA


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)

Considerada como una de las mejores peliculas britanicas de la historia, y sin embargo, bastante olvidada en general, pero por supuesto, gran pelicula de culto.

Ademas de ser la pelicula por la que Kubrick se fijo en Malcom Mcdowell para protagonizar posteriormente, La Naranja Mecanica.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Abr 2021)

Deep Throat recaudó 600 millones de $ y Linda Lovelace no cobró nada. Su esposo cobró 1.250 $


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)

Como no..., ademas una de esas peliculas que lejos de ir envejeciendo, cada dia parecen mas actuales.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Abr 2021)

Me parece que no esta puesta:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)

Una de las peliculas que mas veces habre visto en mi vida:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)

Solo ante el peligro en version espacial.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## Cormac (23 Abr 2021)

No me he leído todo el hilo, pero deja esta:


----------



## EGO (23 Abr 2021)

Lastima que yo viera esta peli ya cerca de los 40 años en vez de con 20.

Hace poco se llevaron el "magic bus" porque la palmo algun despitado intentando llegar hasta el.


----------



## Mañacomierda (23 Abr 2021)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> llevo dias buscando esta peli con algun tipo de doblaje o subtitulo. La tienes localizada?



Yo la tengo en VHS pero no creo que te valga. En la misma cinta tengo "Faraón"


----------



## Mañacomierda (23 Abr 2021)

Un poco curioso el concepto que tienen algunos de "películas de culto". Incluso Braveheart ha puesto alguien...


----------



## Mañacomierda (23 Abr 2021)

EGO dijo:


> Lastima que yo viera esta peli ya cerca de los 40 años en vez de con 20.
> 
> Hace poco se llevaron el "magic bus" porque la palmo algun despitado intentando llegar hasta el.



Jajajaja. Una novia, que era bastante más joven que yo, me dejó poco después de ver esta peli juntos. Sí que supongo que impacta bastante cuando eres joven. Lo de vivir sin complejos y tal.


----------



## Mañacomierda (23 Abr 2021)

Como he comentado, tengo las dos en una cinta de VHS y pues ya imaginarás la última vez que las vi. Ni de coña me acuerdo en que idiomas las vi. SOlaris sí que subtitulada seguro. La otra, a saber.


----------



## Mañacomierda (23 Abr 2021)

No, si claro que para cada uno puede significar lo que quiera. Pero para mí una peli de culto es una peli que no tuvo demasiado éxito comercial en su momento y que luego poco a poco, con el tiempo ha alcanzado cierto prestigio y aprecio por más gente.
Por ejemplo, para mi una peli de culto, es esta.


----------



## Mañacomierda (23 Abr 2021)

Sí. Está grabada en ese rollo que dices. Que bueno, supongo que estará destrozada. La tengo guardada en una caja hace años.


----------



## Mañacomierda (24 Abr 2021)

No conozco. Le echaré un vistazo si lo recomiendas.


----------



## Mañacomierda (24 Abr 2021)

Director de culto por antonomasia, John Cassavetes.


----------



## hartman (24 Abr 2021)

Mañacomierda dijo:


> Yo la tengo en VHS pero no creo que te valga. En la misma cinta tengo "Faraón"



una peli polaca del antiguo egipto.


----------



## Mañacomierda (24 Abr 2021)

Mítica!!!


----------



## Mañacomierda (24 Abr 2021)

Me encanta. Pero insisto, y sin querer ser pesado. Para mí no es una película de culto. Es una película muy reconocida desde siempre. Pero bueno, lo dicho antes, cada uno tiene su concepto.


----------



## El Juani (24 Abr 2021)

Es que definir qué es película de culto es complicado, a la vez que amplio y confuso. Para mi una película de culto es una película que es capaz de transgredir en cierto modo, de escupir los convencionalismos o de captar la atención no solamente en el mensaje, sino en la forma. Y es cierto lo que comentas @Mañacomierda , esa peli de Vanishing Point, de 1971, con esa idea del conductor yendo de una ciudad a otra, la transgresión de la ley, ese Dodge Challenger. Maravillosa.

Además, creo que en EEUU no fue muy buen recibida si no me equivoco, como bien has citado, pero sí por aquí.


----------



## El Juani (24 Abr 2021)

Otro director que tiene algunas buenísimas películas de culto es John Waters. Si no, mirad su filmografía









John Waters - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mañacomierda (24 Abr 2021)

Lo has definido bastante mejor que yo antes. A tu definición le sumo la idea de que son pelis que con el tiempo crecen y son más apreciadas.
Vanishing Point fue un fracaso. Hablo de memoria. Sarafian venía de hacer El hombre de una tierras salvaje y ya después no hizo nada significativo.
@El Juani


----------



## Mañacomierda (24 Abr 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Otro director que tiene algunas buenísimas películas de culto es John Waters. Si no, mirad su filmografía
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las vi de joven cuando era punk y tal jajajaja. Ahora me dan un poco de pereza.


----------



## El Juani (24 Abr 2021)

Si no me equivoco, una de las favoritas de Scorsese


----------



## Mañacomierda (24 Abr 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, una de las favoritas de Scorsese



Esta la vi de nano. Bendita segunda cadena que ponía muchísimo cine antiguo. Pero la vi más o menos al mismo tiempo que Frenesí de Hitchcok. No las he vuelto a ver ninguna nunca más. Y las confundo.
P.D.: Cuando yo era nano hace 35 años jejeje


----------



## El Juani (24 Abr 2021)

En ese aspecto es lo que digo... una es más clásica y la otra es más transgresora. Para muchos Hitcock tiene películas de culto, en cambio para mi son clásicos, pero no de culto. Fue un revolucionario en muchos aspectos, pero no fue un "transgresor" en el sentido estricto de la palabra. Tema que es totalmente distinto con directores como David Lynch, que sí tiene muchas pelis de culto.


----------



## Mañacomierda (24 Abr 2021)

Esto sí es hardcore


----------



## Suprimo (24 Abr 2021)

Basado en el experimento de Stanford


----------



## Bohdrih (24 Abr 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Otro director que tiene algunas buenísimas películas de culto es John Waters. Si no, mirad su filmografía











Los sexoadictos (2004) - IMDb


Los sexoadictos: Directed by John Waters. With Tracey Ullman, Johnny Knoxville, Selma Blair, Chris Isaak. An uptight, middle-aged, repressed woman turns into a sex addict after getting hit on the head, and she then falls into an underground subculture of sex addicts in suburban Baltimore.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Abr 2021)

Para mi esta es mucho mejor.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Abr 2021)

La mayor pelicula de culto en Galicia:


----------



## n_flamel (24 Abr 2021)




----------



## bicicarpediem (24 Abr 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


>



PELICULA DE 1962 DE INDISPENSABLE VISIONADO:


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Abr 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (25 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> De culto, infravalorada y bastante olvidada.



¿Sabes qué pelis tengo ganas de ir viendo poco a poco?

- Las de Blaxpoitation. Me gustó mucho Shaft (2000) y Jackie Brown. Si me las recomiendan, voy pa lante.

- Estas de moteros que están en YT de Jack Nicholson cuando no le conocía nadie. Si me las recomiendan, voy pa lante.

- Cine negro nórdico de la primera mitad del siglo pasado. Si me las recomiendan, voy pa lante.


----------



## raum (25 Abr 2021)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> llevo dias buscando esta peli con algun tipo de doblaje o subtitulo. La tienes localizada?



EMULE


----------



## raum (25 Abr 2021)




----------



## sepultada en guano (25 Abr 2021)

bicicarpediem dijo:


> PELICULA DE 1962 DE INDISPENSABLE VISIONADO:



Totalmente.
Tampoco es manco el otro. No he visto nada de Trintignant que no me guste.


----------



## Espectrum (25 Abr 2021)

Robocop
Furia de Titanes
Willow
Flash
Masters del Universo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Abr 2021)

raum dijo:


> EMULE



Que emule ni que pollas, ya le deje un enlace donde se puede ver subtitulada en ingles o en español, coño.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Abr 2021)

Paso bastante desapercibida en su momento, pero se ha ido convirtiendo en otra pelicula de culto:







Lo cierto es que los productores Mario Kassar y Andrew Vajna solian tener muy buen ojo a la hora de hacer peliculas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Abr 2021)

Espectrum dijo:


> Robocop
> Furia de Titanes
> Willow
> Flash
> Masters del Universo



Para mi Willow, y quizas tambien Flash Gordon de 1980, aunque no se si usted se refiere a la de Flash, el que es mas rapido que el rayo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Abr 2021)

Creo que todavia no se habia mencionado esta peli de culto, que a su vez tambien podriamos considerar como todo un clasico del cine juvenil ochentero:


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Abr 2021)

Esta tambien podria hoy en dia ser considerada ya practicamente como una pelicula de culto:


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Creo que todavia no se habia mencionado esta peli de culto, que a su vez tambien podriamos considerar como todo un clasico del cine juvenil ochentero:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Abr 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Para mi "Casablanca" es un clasico del cine, como "Lo que el viento se llevo", pero no las veo como peliculas de culto. Aunque es solamente mi modesta opinion.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Abr 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



El tio ese tenia un aire a Antonio Flores.


----------



## burro_sabio (25 Abr 2021)

memento es de culto.









Memento (2000)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: La memoria de Leonard, un investigador de una agencia de seguros, está irreversiblemente dañada debido a un golpe sufrido en la cabeza cuando intentaba evitar el asesinato de su mujer: éste es el ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Abr 2021)

Otra pelicula que se convirtio en peli de culto desde su mismo estreno:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Abr 2021)

Y tres mas de Polanski, que se podria considerar como un director de culto, a la altura de Kubrick y otros:












Y por supuesto esta:


----------



## Usuario: (25 Abr 2021)

Un pelicula que veo que no se menciona en el hilo y creo que ejemplifica el genero pelis de culto:







*The Blair Witch Project 1999*


----------



## damnit (25 Abr 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> mala y aburrida. ¿Por qué no es de culto entonces Los santos inocentes por decir algo?



Yo creo que Los Santos Inocentes es también una película de culto, francamente


----------



## damnit (25 Abr 2021)

Me he visto este fin de semana “Das Boot”

peliculon con todas las letras


----------



## damnit (25 Abr 2021)

Otra película que he revisitado recientemente y que es una obra maestra:


----------



## damnit (25 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para mi "Casablanca" es un clasico del cine, como "Lo que el viento se llevo", pero no las veo como peliculas de culto. Aunque es solamente mi modesta opinion.



Estoy de acuerdo. Son clásicos atemporales, no necesariamente de culto.

Buen hilo ha quedado.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Abr 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Eso no significa "nuevo rico" en términos despectivos?



No. 
Es un término que viene del inglés, y originalmente significaba "sin nobleza".

Hoy en día hace referencia a la arrogancia, el ensoberbecimiento, el elitismo...


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Abr 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> 1. m. y f. Persona que imita con afectación las maneras, opiniones, etc., de aquellos a quienes considera distinguidos.
> 
> Arribista. Está más cerca de lo que pensaba yo. Y su origen está en el latín.



No, porque te has saltado el término _afectación_, y pasas por alto lo de "considera distinguidos".

Y el arribismo no tiene nada que ver. Creo que eres prófugo de los matices, ya que te crees un experto en el significado de una palabra cuando la acabas de mirar en el diccionario por primera vez en tu vida.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Abr 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pues claro que me cago en tu puta madre, calvo calientapollas.



El mismo mecanismo que usas para convencerte de algo de lo que no tienes evidencias (que soy calvo ¿?), es el que usas para convencerte de que conoces el significado de palabras que acabas de mirar en el diccionario.

Me inspira lástima la gente que se convence de cosas sólo porque lo necesita para sobrevivir.


----------



## Patronio (25 Abr 2021)

Toda la filmografía de Clint Eastwood, como actor, director o productor: Sin perdón, Gran Torino, El Francotirador, Mistic River, El Bueno, el feo y el malo, Richard Jewel, Por un puñado de dólares, Harry el sucio, Fuga de Alcatraz, ..., para mí es el mejor cineasta de la historia.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (25 Abr 2021)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Me inspira lástima la gente que se convence de cosas sólo porque lo necesita para sobrevivir.



A calentar pollas a los urinarios de la estación, gurrumino.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Abr 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> A calentar pollas a los urinarios de la estación, gurrumino.



24000 mensaje y nivel de adolecente en Twitter. Qué poco orgullo intelectual.
La gente se conforma con poca cosa.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Abr 2021)

Patronio dijo:


> Toda la filmografía de Clint Eastwood, como actor, director o productor.



Sobrestimadísimo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En un sentido estricto, puede afirmarse que una película alcanza el estatus de película de culto



No creo que "película de culto" sea un status.


----------



## Shy (25 Abr 2021)

Tanchus dijo:


> Lo de poner en inglés títulos de películas que han sido traducidos al español es el colmo del snobismo.



Prueba a ver una pelicula española en inglés, igual así entiendes la movida.


----------



## Tanchus (25 Abr 2021)

Shy dijo:


> Prueba a ver una pelicula española en inglés, igual así entiendes la movida.



Pero qué tendrán que ver los cojones para comer trigo.
Yo las películas las veré en español, en inglés, en bable o en euskera batua, pero cuando me estoy refiriendo a una serie de películas cuyos títulos se han traducido al castellano, lo que no hago es decir los títulos en inglés. Y menos aún mezclar y decir unos en castellano y otros en inglés.


----------



## Shy (25 Abr 2021)

Tanchus dijo:


> Pero qué tendrán que ver los cojones para comer trigo.
> Yo las películas las veré en español, en inglés, en bable o en euskera batua, pero cuando me estoy refiriendo a una serie de películas cuyos títulos se han traducido al castellano, lo que no hago es decir los títulos en inglés. Y menos aún mezclar y decir unos en castellano y otros en inglés.



Paso de explicarte lo que te quería decir, gañancete. Pero quédate con que a los traductores de títulos de películas al español habría que colgarles por los huevos. Poner el título en el idioma original es ignorar a semejantes subseres.


----------



## Tanchus (25 Abr 2021)

Shy dijo:


> Paso de explicarte lo que te quería decir, gañancete. Pero quédate con que a los traductores de títulos de películas al español habría que colgarles por los huevos. Poner el título en el idioma original es ignorar a semejantes subseres.



Ya, claro, claro... Puedo saber cómo hubieses traducido tú 'The shining'?


----------



## Shy (25 Abr 2021)

Tanchus dijo:


> Ya, claro, claro... Puedo saber cómo hubieses traducido tú 'The shining'?



Pues precisamente esa no está mal traducida.









Las traducciones de títulos de películas al español más cutres de la historia


Las distribuidoras españolas se enfrentan siempre con el mismo dilema: mantener el título original o cambiarlo por una versión más 'comercial'. Sus decisiones, a veces, han provocado casos hilarantes: spoilers desde el título, parodias sin gracia... estas son las tradicciones más chapuceras de...




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Tanchus (25 Abr 2021)

Shy dijo:


> Pues precisamente esa no está mal traducida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues precisamente a eso me refería con mi primer mensaje en este hilo, que referirse a 'El resplandor' como 'The shining' es un perfecto ejercicio de esnobismo (por no decir que es una gilipollez como la copa de un pino).


----------



## Shy (26 Abr 2021)

Tanchus dijo:


> Pues precisamente a eso me refería con mi primer mensaje en este hilo, que referirse a 'El resplandor' como 'The shining' es un perfecto ejercicio de esnobismo (por no decir que es una gilipollez como la copa de un pino).



Traductores de títulos, traductores de diálogos, actores de doblaje, todos colgados de los huevos.

Hay que ignorarles a todos y lo mejor es decir los títulos originales.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Abr 2021)

PEDAZO DE PELICULON!!!!

Mañana la vuelvo a ver, hace ya años que no la veo.


----------



## Sir Connor (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (26 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y tres mas de Polanski, que se podria considerar como un director de culto, a la altura de Kubrick y otros:



Apoyo la mocion.

Tres peliculazas, por cierto.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## hartman (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (26 Abr 2021)

Polansky es una de mis debilidades. 

Pedazo de director el judio enano.


----------



## SuperDios (26 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A pesar de ser relativamente desconocida para el gran público o incluso entre crítica generalista, la película es especialmente apreciada por la crítica especializada o por ciertos sectores restringidos de la audiencia. _Inferno_ (1980)



Esa película la vi precisamente porque hablaban bien de ella, y la decepción fue mayúscula, recuerdo que hasta mi novia me dijo que era una mierda con todas las letras... El argumento absurdo, pero sobre todo la puesta en escena es digna de un troleo en toda regla al espectador.


----------



## cataubas (26 Abr 2021)

La strada (1954)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Cuando Zampanó, un artista ambulante, enviuda, compra a Gelsomina, la hermana de su mujer, sin que la madre de la chica oponga la menor resistencia. Pese al carácter violento y agresivo de Zampanó, la ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Espectrum (26 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para mi Willow, y quizas tambien Flash Gordon de 1980, aunque no se si usted se refiere a la de Flash, el que es mas rapido que el rayo.



Para mí sólo hay un Flash. 

....


Flash Gordon por supuesto. Y con la BSO de Queen a tope.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Abr 2021)

SuperDios dijo:


> Esa película la vi precisamente porque hablaban bien de ella, y la decepción fue mayúscula, recuerdo que hasta mi novia me dijo que era una mierda con todas las letras... El argumento absurdo, pero sobre todo la puesta en escena es digna de un troleo en toda regla al espectador.



Las peliculas de Argento en general, no es que a mi tampoco me entusiasmen demasiado, pero no se le puede negar que es un director de culto. Y como ya he dicho anteriormente, que una pelicula sea considerada de culto, no depende para nada de que sea buena ni mala.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Abr 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Polansky es una de mis debilidades.
> 
> Pedazo de director el judio enano.





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Abr 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Yo creo que Los Santos Inocentes es también una película de culto, francamente



Para mi no, pero supongo que otra caracteristica de las pelis de culto, es que para unos pueden serlo, y para otros no, a diferencia de las obras maestras, donde el criterio suele ser mas unanime. En este caso, podria discutirse si Los Santos Inocentes es o no una pelicula de culto, pero me parece bastante menos discutible calificarla como una verdadera obra maestra del cine español.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Abr 2021)

Patronio dijo:


> Toda la filmografía de Clint Eastwood, como actor, director o productor: Sin perdón, Gran Torino, El Francotirador, Mistic River, El Bueno, el feo y el malo, Richard Jewel, Por un puñado de dólares, Harry el sucio, Fuga de Alcatraz, ..., para mí es el mejor cineasta de la historia.



Gran director, pero no lo veo como director de culto, porque ademas su cine suele ser de caracter bastante comercial y mas bien poco transgresor u original. Por cierto, Mistic River creo recordar que la mencione en un hilo que abri sobre peliculas sobrevaloradas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## damnit (26 Abr 2021)

muy buena, Kevin Smith siempre me ha encantado


----------



## wopa (26 Abr 2021)

´Round midnight. Es de Bertrand Tavernier, que siempre queda muy cultureta hablar de cine francés.


----------



## damnit (26 Abr 2021)

otra peli que me ha venido a la mente es "Kids". La considero de culto porque hay que entenderla en el marco en el qeu se estrenó. Yo ví esta película de adolescente y me mostró un mundo que era totalmente desconocido para mí por aquel entonces, el de las drogas duras y el SIDA en el Nueva York de los 90. Además salen unas jovencísimas Rosario Dawson y Chloe Sevigny. No es una obra maestra pero después de los años vi otra que me recordó mucho a esta: 








Ciudad de Dios creo que no es tanto de culto, o al menos no me lo parece, pero también porque no tuvo el impacto que tuvo Kids en mí.


----------



## damnit (26 Abr 2021)

Me van viniendo más a la mente. 

AKIRA no es sólo una película de culto (que lo es), es también una obra maestra, y casi me atrevería a decir que es la obra cumbre de la animación japonesa para adultos.





Creo que esto es un clásico desde el día que se estrenó.


----------



## damnit (26 Abr 2021)

Otra que no sé si se habrá mencionado, pero por evitar el manido "Pulp Fiction", creo que esta fue mucho más brillante:


----------



## damnit (26 Abr 2021)

Otra que también es cine de culto, misma época que Reservoir Dogs, las primeras películas de Kevin Smith... Buscemi y John Goodman están grandiosos:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Abr 2021)

Recuerdo que Torres Dulce en "Que grande es el cine" decia de esta pelicula que le parecia malisima:







Y otra de esas que puede considerarse perfectamente de culto, a la que por cierto tambien creo recordar que no le gustaba nada a Javier Marias:


----------



## damnit (26 Abr 2021)

Y por supuesto, "Fargo", aprovechando que le han dado el oscar a Frances McDormand





no sólo la película es de culto sino que además la serie creo que casi la supera


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Abr 2021)

Esta seria una clasica pelicula de culto en el sentido casi mas estricto del termino, porque hay que ser muy cinefilo para ser capaz de verla entera sin quedarse dormido en el intento, pero el caso es que ademas de estar muy bien considerada por la critica, gano la palma de oro en el festival de Cannes:


----------



## wopa (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Abr 2021)

Tambien pelicula bastante de culto, a pesar de que al niño este daban ganas de darle una buena somanta de hostias:


----------



## Fabs (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## Recio (26 Abr 2021)

Coherence, peli brvutal hecha con cuatro duros


----------



## Ratona001 (26 Abr 2021)

Alguna esta en el Netflix?


----------



## Ciigarro Puro (26 Abr 2021)

Perdon , por si ya la habeis puesto


----------



## Hermericus (26 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tambien pelicula bastante de culto, a pesar de que al niño este daban ganas de darle una buena somanta de hostias:




Somanta de oxtias habría que darme a mi, que me lei el libro...

Joder que tocho infumable. Y eso que lo leí en mi época de lector voraz, con unos 18 años o por ahi.

Hace unos años hice una limpieza brutal en mi biblioteca y ese es uno de los libros que se fue al contenedor de papel.


----------



## damnit (26 Abr 2021)

Delirante esta película. Me encanta.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Abr 2021)

Podria considerarse peli de culto la que ponen ahora en la 2???

La mejor Lyz Taylor.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (26 Abr 2021)

jolin, Winters bone, es la primera pelicula de mi diosa, hasta le dieron un premio por su papelón. 

con 20 años, y vi un poco de la peli, la chica se lo merece, y sin necesidad de salir desnuda.

Se ha convertido en la actriz mas importante de todos los tiempos, al nivel de Glen close, katherin hepburn, o Aundrey


----------



## Dave Bowman (26 Abr 2021)

Yo esta la tengo pendiente. Pero estuve hace unos días a punto de poner su 'remake' de 1977:







Con BSO de Tangerine Dream


----------



## Dave Bowman (26 Abr 2021)

Ciigarro Puro dijo:


> Perdon , por si ya la habeis puesto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 639770



yo tb la puse, pero merece la pena q salga 50 veces. Peliculón


----------



## Dave Bowman (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## Dave Bowman (27 Abr 2021)




----------



## Dave Bowman (27 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Abr 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Alguna esta en el Netflix?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Abr 2021)




----------



## Otrasvidas (27 Abr 2021)

Una película de culto también puede haber tenido o seguir teniendo un éxito comercial masivo:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Abr 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Una película de culto también puede haber tenido o seguir teniendo un éxito comercial masivo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 641160
> 
> ...



Me parece que eso supondria banalizar completamente el concepto. Esas serian sagas cinematograficas.


----------



## platanoes (27 Abr 2021)

Mi pelicula de culto.


----------



## Otrasvidas (27 Abr 2021)

A Serbian Film (2010)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Milo, una estrella del porno ya retirada que vive con su mujer y su hijo, está pasando por apuros económicos. Una cita con una antigua compañera de rodaje, la pornostar Layla, le presenta la ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Abr 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> A Serbian Film (2010)
> 
> 
> Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Milo, una estrella del porno ya retirada que vive con su mujer y su hijo, está pasando por apuros económicos. Una cita con una antigua compañera de rodaje, la pornostar Layla, le presenta la ...
> ...



No se si sera de culto pero la sinopsis suena cojonuda, oiga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Abr 2021)

De otro director de culto como Woody Allen:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Abr 2021)

Y una de las grandes peliculas de culto del cine frances:









La gran comilona (1973)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Cuatro amigos unidos por el hedonismo y el tedio más absoluto se reúnen en una mansión con la idea de suicidarse comiendo sin tregua. Pronto añaden a la gula otro pecado capital: la lujuria, y así ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Dave Bowman (28 Abr 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No se si sera de culto pero la sinopsis suena cojonuda, oiga.



ideal para ver en familia


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## n_flamel (29 Abr 2021)

Este hilo está degenerando.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 May 2021)

> La consideración del film ha crecido con el tiempo y ahora se lo considera una obra de culto. El director Martin Scorsese la coloca primera en su lista de las mejores películas de terror. El director Robert Wise cuenta que Spielberg la considera una gran influencia y el periódico _The Guardian_ la sitúa entre los mejores films de terror de la historia.



La mansion encantada (1963)


----------



## SuperDios (3 May 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Las peliculas de Argento en general, no es que a mi tampoco me entusiasmen demasiado, pero no se le puede negar que es un director de culto. Y como ya he dicho anteriormente, que una pelicula sea considerada de culto, no depende para nada de que sea buena ni mala.



Te juro que hubo momentos en que pensé que era una parodia de las películas de terror ochenteras, de estas comedias que basan su humor en exagerar hasta lo ridículo el argumento o las escenas de las originales.


----------



## n_flamel (4 May 2021)

¿Alguien dijo en este hilo "ocurrió cerca de su casa"? Me ha parecido muy mala, no da ni risa ni miedo ni nada, todo muy banal, y le sobra bastante metraje.


----------



## Arthur69 (4 May 2021)

Emmanuel Negra.
Más concretamente la escena en la que dice aquello de "Look at me.... . Now ! ".
Es que me dan ganas de dar propina cada vez que me lo hacen.


----------



## SuperDios (4 May 2021)

Los Duelistas. Una PELICULAZA de entreguerras napoleónicas con dos Húsares protagonizando una persecución implacable entre duelo y duelo. Fotpgrafía increiblemente buena, ambiente cuidadísimo y narración muy consistente. Una obra maestra.









Los duelistas (1977)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: A principios del XIX, durante las guerras napoleónicas, un teniente de húsares del ejército francés, el aristócrata Armand D'Hubert (Keith Carradine), recibe la orden de arrestar al teniente Feraud ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## SuperDios (4 May 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Emmanuel Negra.
> Más concretamente la escena en la que dice aquello de "Look at me.... . Now ! ".
> Es que me dan ganas de dar propina cada vez que me lo hacen.



Buenos pajotes cayeron con Laura Gemser en esa peli siendo un adolescente granudo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 May 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Alguien dijo en este hilo "ocurrió cerca de su casa"? Me ha parecido muy mala, no da ni risa ni miedo ni nada, todo muy banal, y le sobra bastante metraje.



Presente, y volvemos a lo mismo, para que una pelicula se convierta en pelicula de culto, no es necesario que sea buena.

Aunque de todos modos a mi si que me gusto, y conozca a mas de uno que tambien.

No me negara que cuando menos es bastante original y de un humor negro total. Precisamente mi estilo de humor favorito, y que no tiene que dar necesariamente risa para resultar divertido.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 May 2021)

SuperDios dijo:


> Los Duelistas. Una PELICULAZA de entreguerras napoleónicas con dos Húsares protagonizando una persecución implacable entre duelo y duelo. Fotpgrafía increiblemente buena, ambiente cuidadísimo y narración muy consistente. Una obra maestra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una de esas peliculas que sin lugar a dudas tienen un encanto especial, el brillante debut de Ridley Scott:


----------



## Peter Sellers (4 May 2021)

En 1997, la ciudad de Nueva York ha sido transformada en una prisión de máxima seguridad debido al incremento en la tasa de delincuencia. Un gran muro rodea a la ciudad y el único puente en pie está lleno de minas, asegurando así que ningún convicto pueda escapar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 May 2021)

Anteriormente ya se habia citado una obra de culto del cine expresionista aleman, "El gabinete del doctor Caligari" de 1920, y ahora, la que se podria a su vez considerar como la obra de culto del cine impresionista frances, basada en uno de los mas famosos relatos de Edgar Allan Poe, "La caida de la Casa Usher", de 1928 dirigida por Jean Epstein:







Aunque en 1960 tambien se volveria a realizar otra version, de Roger Corman con Vincent Price, que daria lugar al inicio de una saga de peliculas de misterio y suspense basadas en otros relatos de Poe:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 May 2021)

Un par de peliculas de culto sesenteras por ser consideradas como pioneras del cine gore:


----------



## Suprimo (10 May 2021)

El milagro de P. Tinto


El último P. Tinto está obsesionado con tener una gran descendencia que aporte felicidad a su vida y continúe con la fábrica de obleas de su padre.



www.rtve.es


----------



## Ratona001 (11 May 2021)

Patronio dijo:


> Toda la filmografía de Clint Eastwood, como actor, director o productor: Sin perdón, Gran Torino, El Francotirador, Mistic River, El Bueno, el feo y el malo, Richard Jewel, Por un puñado de dólares, Harry el sucio, Fuga de Alcatraz, ..., para mí es el mejor cineasta de la historia.



Yo solo las veo porque de joven estaba muy bueno ese tio. Nunca he visto un hombre como ese tio en el mundo real. Supongo que parecidos habrá en yankilandia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 May 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Yo solo las veo porque de joven estaba muy bueno ese tio. Nunca he visto un hombre como ese tio en el mundo real. Supongo que parecidos habrá en yankilandia.


----------



## Dave Bowman (16 May 2021)

Llevo unos días con ganas de volver a ver la serie V, pero no estoy seguro si ver la de los 80 o la de 2009. 

Cual creeis que es mejor ver?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 May 2021)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Llevo unos días con ganas de volver a ver la serie V, pero no estoy seguro si ver la de los 80 o la de 2009.
> 
> Cual creeis que es mejor ver?



Ni siquiera sabia que se hubiese hecho un remake de la serie, pero seguro que no mejora a la original, Diana solo habra una.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (16 May 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 May 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 660414





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y otra maravilloso ejemplo de pelicula que comenzo siendo un rotunda fracaso de critica y publico, pero que con el paso del tiempo, acabo convirtiendose en una indiscutible pelicula de culto.
> 
> Se trata de una comedia negra en la que su protagonista, Harold, es un joven de buena familia que esta obsesionado con la muerte y los diferentes metodos de suicidio. Hasta que su vida cambia de rumbo al comenzar una relacion amorosa con una vieja septuagenaria.


----------



## CaraCortada (17 May 2021)

Carros de fuego. Icono de mi juventud. 40 años ya pero no le han pasado factura. Proscrita hoy casi porque las pocas mujeres que salen casi estorban.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 May 2021)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Carros de fuego. Icono de mi juventud. 40 años ya pero no le han pasado factura. Proscrita hoy casi porque las pocas mujeres que salen casi estorban.



No se si de culto, pero tambien es una de mis debilidades. Recuerdo verla de niño en el cine, cuando en mi pueblo todavia habia cine, uno de aquellos grandes con gallinero, y al salir de la sala, tener ganas de ir a competir en los juegos olimpicos.

Si "Video killed the radio star", fue una cancion que probablemente marco un antes y un despues en el panorama musical, dando lugar al inicio de la era del videoclip, siempre he pensado que de algun modo sucedio algo similar con "Carros de fuego" para el cine a comienzos de los 80. Me refiero a esas escenas concretas que casi parecen sacadas de un spot publicitario, o que mas bien, supusieron precisamente una inspiracion para la nueva era de la publicidad, filmadas deliberadamente con algunas secuencias a camara lenta, junto a la maravillosa musica de Vangelis sonando de fondo cobrando una especial relevancia, y logrando a su vez resaltar cierto espiritu epico y de superacion, rayando cuasi tambien en lo puramente mistico.





Pero por supuesto, y especialmente por encima de todo, la escena de apertura y final de la pelicula, corriendo por la playa, salpicandose con el chapoteo, y esa euforica sensacion de libertad y camaraderia bajo el cielo nublado. Probablemente mi momento favorito de toda la historia del cine:


----------



## Dave Bowman (22 May 2021)




----------



## Sir Connor (9 Jul 2021)




----------



## AzulyBlanco (2 Sep 2021)

No estoy muy seguro si son completamente de culto o están cerca, pero mejores o peores creo que tienen algo especial que las acerca.


----------



## NPI (2 Sep 2021)

Un saludo.


----------



## NPI (2 Sep 2021)

Un saludo.


----------



## Yarará Guazú (2 Sep 2021)

*On the Bowery 1956*


----------



## Dave Bowman (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## Knish77 (3 Sep 2021)

No sé si se habrá hablado de esta, pero es muy buena. Guión de Guillermo Cabrera Infante.




Los Guns n' Roses incluyeron unas frases del locutor en una canción, y los Audioslave hicieron un video calcando escenas de la peli.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Sep 2021)




----------



## mendi lerendi (4 Sep 2021)

para los que tenéis telegram:









The Criterion Collection


https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAD5LE9VpPWpDUDFK1w	Studio Ghibli:	https://t.me/+RrfQAL8Q9wf8Qi-a




t.me





Un canal que es una joya. Siempre encuentras la película que buscas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Sep 2021)

Ayer mismo la emitieron en la 2, y en la presentacion la calificaron como una pelicula de culto del cine español:


----------



## Sir Connor (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## DDT (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## DDT (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Maerum (28 Sep 2021)

A mi esta me parece una peli de culto, una de las pelis mas desconocidos de Robin Williams, tiene una atmósfera muy peculiar, y una fotografía muy buena. Además como curiosidad, profetizó la alienación de los niños con los videojuegos, o la llegada de los drones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2021)

Two Girls and Horse 1

Two Girls and Horse 2: Awakening.

Two Girls and Horse 3: the last chapter.


Aunque el spin off "two Girls and dog" también estaba bien.


----------



## Sir Connor (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Oct 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


>





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Anteriormente ya se ha mencionado una pelicula erotica que podria ajustarse perfectamente al argumento propuesto sobre un trio amoroso y pernicioso entre padre, hijo, y mujer que llega para calentar el ambiente.
> 
> Un hombre viudo que contrata a una joven criada y decide casarse con ella, pero resulta que el hijo tambien anda obsesionado, y claro, a la cabrona, como le va la marcha, se muestra encantada con la situacion.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Nov 2021)

Y su remake, con Natassja Kinski:


----------



## mendi lerendi (23 Feb 2022)

Voy a poner una rusada de las mías. Desconocida totalmente. quizás no sea de culto por lo desconocida que es pero merece estar en el olimpo de ellas. Ciencia ficción de la URSS. Según dicen a medio camino entre Terry Guilliam y Tarkovsky. Creo que tiene personalidad propia:

Kin Dza-Dza









Kin-Dza-Dza (1986)


Género: Ciencia ficción | Sinopsis: Dos humanos son teletransportados por accidente, al pulsar el botón que no debían, a un planeta llamado Plyuk en la galaxia de Kin Dza Dza. Los extraños habitantes de este lejano sitio son de ...




www.filmaffinity.com













Kin-Dza-Dza (1986)[VOSE]


Título original: Kin-Dza-Dza Año: 1986 Duración. 135 min. País: Unión Soviética (URSS) Dirección: Georgi Daneliya Guion: Georgi Daneliya, Re...




eldesvandelverdugo.blogspot.com


----------



## otroyomismo (23 Feb 2022)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> Voy a poner una rusada de las mías. Desconocida totalmente. quizás no sea de culto por lo desconocida que es pero merece estar en el olimpo de ellas. Ciencia ficción de la URSS. Según dicen a medio camino entre Terry Guilliam y Tarkovsky. Creo que tiene personalidad propia:
> 
> Kin Dza-Dza
> 
> ...



Tomo nota. Buen blog este del verdugo para buscar rarezas


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Feb 2022)

La opera prima de George Lucas, pelicula de culto dentro del genero de la ciencia ficcion:















THX 1138 (1971)


Género: Ciencia ficción | Sinopsis: Una visita al futuro donde el amor es el máximo crimen. THX 1138, LUH 3417, y SEN 5241 intentan escapar de una sociedad futurista localizada debajo de la superficie de la tierra, y donde se ha ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Hermericus (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


>



Con guion del generalisimo.


----------



## Calahan (25 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


>



La escena de la farmacéutica debe haber creado decenas de miles de obsesos por los pechos grandes.


----------



## Calahan (25 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pocas veces se ha visto una pelicula con una estetica tan sublime
> 
> Quizá la mejor fotografia de siempre. Se hizo sin luces artificiales, TODO NATURAL. Fotografia de John Alcott, se merece un homenaje.
> 
> ...



Es buenísima. Qué luz.


----------



## seven up (25 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> La escena de la farmacéutica debe haber creado decenas de miles de obsesos por los pechos grandes.



¿Farmaceutica?, juraría que era la estanquera.


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 634695




Sorpresa me llevé cuando vi al bueno de Tommy hecho un cachas protagonizando la serie Roma como el Centurión Voreno.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> La escena de la farmacéutica debe haber creado decenas de miles de obsesos por los pechos grandes.



Y la escena del arbol es la que mejor representa a los desesperados por follar en general:


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)

Claramente inspirada en 'Un mundo feliz'.

La fuga de Logan, en español


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)

No es una peli, es una serie, pero el 1er capitulo dura bastante y bien podría llevarse al cine.

La hubiera firmado Kubrick







La tengo en DVD


----------



## bocadRillo (25 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No es una peli, es una serie, pero el 1er capitulo dura bastante y bien podría llevarse al cine.
> 
> La hubiera firmado Kubrick
> 
> ...



Yo también la tengo
Es maravillosa, y la novela también


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Claramente inspirada en 'Un mundo feliz'.
> 
> La fuga de Logan, en español



Creo que ya andaba por ahi, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No es una peli, es una serie, pero el 1er capitulo dura bastante y bien podría llevarse al cine.
> 
> La hubiera firmado Kubrick
> 
> ...





> Corria la primera mitad de la decada de los ochenta en lo que para mi era todavia la niñez, y comenzo a emitirse en TVE una serie que es una verdadera obra maestra, "Retorno a Brideshead".
> 
> Ya en alguna otra ocasion, mencione esta serie con el animo de conocer la opinion de otras personas que guardasen tan imborrable recuerdo de esa produccion britanica. Una historia basada en la novela homonima de Evelyn Waugh, donde se realiza un retrato casi descarnado de la sociedad britanica del periodo de entre guerras, centrandose fundamentalmente en las clases altas herederas de una educacion victoriana basada tambien en las apariencias, las hipocresias, la aparente correccion recubierta de una extrema frialdad que envuelve la personalidad y vida de la mayoria de sus personajes.
> 
> ...



Recuerdos de la Arcadia

Obra maestra, pero esto va de pelis no de series, y la peli no estaba a la altura de la serie.


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)

No es que sea de culto, es buena peli de ciencia ficción, pero fui a verla al cine de adolescente con una chica que me gustaba.

Atmosfera Cero en Español


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)

De la medio española Raquel Tejada, la transformó en uno de los mayores sex symbols del cine.

En 'Cadena perpetua', el prota tapa el agujero con un poster de ella en el parque del Teide.

Rodada en el Parque Natural del Teide. No habia volcanes activos en Canarias (lastima no haberla rodado el año pasado....) e hicieron una maqueta de un par de metros de alto.


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Feb 2022)

En su estreno fue un fracaso, se volvio a reestrenar al poco tiempo con diversas variaciones y siguio sin convencer en taquilla, hasta que a la tercera fue la vencida y se convirtio en un exito del cine mudo de terror:


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)

Todo Star Treck es de culto.

Esta es la peli que mas me gusta, los Borg a un pelo de asimilar la raza humana.







Si, soy un treckkie


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)

Creo que no hay nada de Tim Burton.

Imperdonaple.

Las que mas me gustan:

Con Johnny Deep, uno de mis favoritos.













Tambien con Johnny Deep. Y con Chloe Graze Moretz, la niña que me cautivó en Kick Ass


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)

La Carrie vieja es de culto, pero la de 2013 de Chloe Graze no le va a la zaga.


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (25 Feb 2022)

Brácula (Condemor II), tan tan de culto (culto friki, pero culto al fin y al cabo) que pasó directamente al circuito de video sin pasar por los cines (VHS... todavía no existía el DVD):

El trailer:


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)

Es algo friky poner esto, pero es una peli que me encantó. Y desde entonces Chloe es mi novia.







Esta completa en youtube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (25 Feb 2022)

"El año pasado en Marienbad", pelicula francesa de 1961 dirigida por Alain Resnais, considerada de culto por su singular estructura narrativa, cargada de ambiguedad, y donde se mezclan realidad e ilusion creando una atmosfera profundamente inquietante y onirica junto a una estetica tambien muy particular, que posteriormente han servido de influencia tanto a nivel cinematografico como dentro del terreno de la publicidad.















El año pasado en Marienbad (1961)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: En un barroco hotel, un extraño, X, intenta persuadir a una mujer casada, A, de que abandone a su marido, M, y se fugue con él. Se basa en una promesa que ella le hizo cuando se conocieron el año ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Días de cine - 50 años de 'El año pasado en Marienbad'


----------



## sinosuke (25 Feb 2022)

He echado un vistazo por encima al hilo y creo que no se ha puesto



"Deprisa, deprisa" 
La versión de lujo del cine quinqui.....y película muy recomendable.












.


----------



## TALEBIANO (25 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es un clásico de culto, queriendo indicarse aquellas producciones cinematográficas que alguna vez fueron éxitos rotundos de crítica o público y que ahora, a pesar de ser mucho menos conocidas y haber salido de los círculos comerciales, siguen siendo objeto de admiración. _Dr. Strangelove or: How I Stopped Worrying and Learned to Love the Bomb_ (1964).



De acuerdo con todas, menos con esta.
No considero de culto ni la de 2001 ni la Naranja Mecánica precisamente porque tuvieron éxito en su momento, aunque a mí no me gusta ninguna de las dos.

Y la de Blade Runner en su momento sí fue de culto, pero ahora ya no, tiene fama y reconocimiento.


----------



## Hermericus (25 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> "El año pasado en Marienbad", pelicula francesa de 1961 dirigida por Alain Resnais, considerada de culto por su singular estructura narrativa, cargada de ambiguedad, y donde se mezclan realidad e ilusion creando una atmosfera profundamente inquietante y onirica junto a una estetica tambien muy particular, que posteriormente han servido de influencia tanto a nivel cinematografico como dentro del terreno de la publicidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alain Resnais

Con mis beautifuls 18 tacos, recien llegado a la Uni, pusieron un ciclo de Alain Resnais en el Auditorio Universitario que me tragué entero. Recuerdo Hiroshima, mon amour y El año pasado en Marienbad. Las demás no me acuerdo. 

Buenas pelis ponian en el Auditorio , y musica clásica, sobre todo pianistas y cuerda.


----------



## Knish77 (26 Feb 2022)

Te ha quedado cojonudo el vídeo, podría pasar por uno oficial de la banda. ¡Enhorabuena!



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La opera prima de George Lucas, pelicula de culto dentro del genero de la ciencia ficcion:



La peli que personalmente más me ha gustado de George Lucas, obviando su hiperconocida saga, fue American Graffiti.

Quizás porque la ví en un contexto similar al del prota: abandonar a mi gente de siempre para irme fuera a estudiar la carrera. Ya va siendo hora de que vuelva a verla.


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Todo Star Treck es de culto.
> 
> Esta es la peli que mas me gusta, los Borg a un pelo de asimilar la raza humana.
> 
> ...



Aún recuerdo a Locutus de Borg


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## mendi lerendi (17 Mar 2022)

Voy a poner un par de películas de culto que perfectas para un sábado o domingo noche para los que nos dura la resaca más de 24 horas. Creo que cumplen con las reglas, además son ligeritas al paladar como una cerveza mahou clásica:









Las alucinantes aventuras de Bill y Ted (1989)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Bill y Ted, de diecisiete años, amigos inseparables y miembros de una banda de rock, sienten más interés por la música que por sus estudios. El día de su graduación está cerca y deben aprobar como sea ...




www.filmaffinity.com





*Las alucinantes aventuras de Bill y Ted*

Tiene legión de seguidores. En su momento fue un éxito, sobre todo en España, pero ya no la conoce nadie. Keanu revees de chaval.

Trata de viajes en el tiempo para aprobar un examen de historia. Ver a Sócrates viajando en el tiempo no tiene precio.












Guía del autoestopista galáctico (2005)


Género: Ciencia ficción | Sinopsis: Arthur Dent tiene un mal día: su casa está a punto de ser derribada, descubre que su mejor amigo es un alien y, por si esto fuera poco, la Tierra está a punto de ser aniquilada para construir una ...




www.filmaffinity.com




*Guía del autoestopista galáctico*

Del libro también de cultísimo. El inicio es de lo mejor de la historia actual del cine. Recomendable para quien no ha leído el libro porque es entretenimiento puro y no se mete en demasiadas cuestiones filosóficas aunque si que están por ahi escondidas. El "cuerpo de funcionarios soviéticos" es la caña


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Mar 2022)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> Voy a poner un par de películas de culto que perfectas para un sábado o domingo noche para los que nos dura la resaca más de 24 horas. Creo que cumplen con las reglas, además son ligeritas al paladar como una cerveza mahou clásica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, la vi en su dia porque siempre he sido bastante admirador de Keanu Reeves, pero era mala de cojones. Aunque ello no sea obice para poder llegar a considerarse como de culto.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Mar 2022)

La considerada como precursora de "Matrix", y convertida en pelicula de culto:















Dark City (1998)


Género: Ciencia ficción | Sinopsis: John Murdoch se despierta solo en un extraño hotel y comprueba que ha perdido la memoria y es perseguido como el autor de una serie de sádicos y brutales asesinatos. Mientras intenta juntar las piezas ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (28 Mar 2022)

"Satanas" o "El gato negro", pelicula de 1934 con dos mitos del cine de terror, Boris Karloff y Bela Lugosi, basada en un relato de Edgar Allan Poe:















Satanás (1934)


Género: Terror | Sinopsis: Una pareja en viaje de luna de miel, viajan en tren por las tierras de Budapest con destino a Wiesegrad, para después dirigirse a Gombos. Debido a un error de la ferroviaria, deben de aceptar hospedar ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 May 2022)

La pelicula que dio origen a la saga sobre "El doctor Mabuse" de Fritz Lang, junto su antecesora, "El Gabinete del doctor Caligari", otra gran obra de culto del cine expresionista aleman:















El doctor Mabuse (Dr. Mabuse, el jugador) (1922)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: La primera versión cinematográfica del Dr. Mabuse consta de dos partes: “El gran jugador” y “El infierno”. El doctor Mabuse es un villano que no se siente atraído por los bienes materiales, sino por ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La pelicula que dio origen a la saga sobre "El doctor Mabuse" de Fritz Lang, junto su antecesora, "El Gabinete del doctor Caligari", otra gran obra de culto del cine expresionista aleman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asiqué (Jueves a la(s) 7:45 PM)

En el canal TEN estan dando por las noches Doctor House. Version paco sin hd ni ostias, me da igual, me veo algun que otro capitulo.


----------



## hartman4 (Jueves a la(s) 7:45 PM)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (Jueves a la(s) 7:51 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> En el canal TEN estan dando por las noches Doctor House. Version paco sin hd ni ostias, me da igual, me veo algun que otro capitulo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (Jueves a la(s) 7:55 PM)

Titulo original "Thriller - en grym film", en ingles "Thriller - a cruel picture", en español "Desenlace mortal". Pelicula de culto sueca que estuvo prohibida en su pais y censurada en otros por su contenido de violencia y sexo explicito. Y en la que se inspiro Tarantino para realizar Kill Bill.


> *Argumento*
> La historia trata sobre una chica, Frigga/Madeleine (Christina Lindberg), quien es asaltada sexualmente durante su adolescencia y se queda muda debido al trauma. Cuando se hace mayor, acepta un viaje con un hombre que la hace adicta a la heroína y se convierte en su proxeneta. En cierto momento, ella es apuñalada en un ojo (en una escena para la cual el director, con mucha controversia, utilizó un cadáver real) al rechazar un cliente. Entonces ella comienza a ahorrar dinero para comprar armas y tomar clases de conducción, tiro, etc., hasta finalmente obtener venganza.
















Thriller: A Cruel Picture (1973)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Una chica muda (Christina Lindberg, estrella del cine porno sueco) es secuestrada, drogada y obligada a trabajar como prostituta en un burdel. Cuando ella se niega a cumplir los deseos de un cliente, ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Lake (Jueves a la(s) 7:59 PM)

Rush es una de las mejores películas de la década pasada . Fuera de clichés y postureos tan habituales desgraciadamente en casi todas las producciones de estos días , narra con buen pulso y buena ambientación la rivalidad al filo de la muerte y compleja relación entre dos grandes pilotos de fórmula 1 en los peligrosos años 70s , Niki Lauda y James Hunt ,con una gran fidelidad a los hechos , que darían por si solos para hacer un film entretenido .
Dos personajes muy diferentes , Lauda el arquetípico teutón tenaz , cuadriculado y un poco borde , Hunt un talento solar arrojado e impulsivo , a la vez que viva la vida y follador , que en apariencia se detestan pero que son amigos en el fondo como comprenden finalmente .


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (Jueves a la(s) 8:00 PM)

Lake dijo:


> Rush es una de las mejores películas de la década pasada . Fuera de clichés y postureos tan habituales desgraciadamente en casi todas las producciones de estos días , narra con buen pulso y buena ambientación la rivalidad al filo de la muerte y compleja relación entre dos grandes pilotos de fórmula 1 en los peligrosos años 70s , Niki Lauda y James Hunt ,con una gran fidelidad a los hechos , que darían por si solos para hacer un film entretenido .
> Dos personajes muy diferentes , Lauda el arquetípico teutón tenaz , cuadriculado y un poco borde , Hunt un talento solar arrojado e impulsivo , a la vez que viva la vida y follador , que en apariencia se detestan pero que son amigos en el fondo como comprenden finalmente .



No esta mal, pero tanto como de culto.


----------



## hartman4 (Jueves a la(s) 8:01 PM)




----------



## hartman4 (Jueves a la(s) 8:02 PM)




----------



## Hermericus (Jueves a la(s) 9:14 PM)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Llevo unos días con ganas de volver a ver la serie V, pero no estoy seguro si ver la de los 80 o la de 2009.
> 
> Cual creeis que es mejor ver?



Cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor


----------



## JmDt (Jueves a la(s) 9:23 PM)




----------



## la_trotona (Jueves a la(s) 9:34 PM)

En busca del Arca Perdida. Como Indiana Jones nadie.


----------



## Sir Connor (Viernes a la(s) 5:30 PM)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (Viernes a la(s) 6:36 PM)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Gran pelicula, recuerdo que la vi en el cine dos veces. Mientras que el simulacro de remake que hicieron en Hollywood no le llega ni a la altura de los zapatos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (Viernes a la(s) 6:38 PM)

JmDt dijo:


>





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>


----------



## alas97 (Viernes a la(s) 9:59 PM)

Pero poned peliculas de culto de verdad.

estas siempre son de grupos reducidos, no como la que poneis aquí que tienen hasta miniseries.

mira esta es una, y no la conoce ni dios.




chavales que son rescatados de un "culto".

al tiempo regresan, porque el adoctrinamiento funciona.

no suos haréis spoiler.

pero se lía pardisima.

Un síntoma, de que el culto te sigue afectando aunque te desintoxiques.


----------



## LMLights (Viernes a la(s) 10:55 PM)

Shy dijo:


> Paso de explicarte lo que te quería decir, gañancete. Pero quédate con que a los traductores de títulos de películas al español habría que colgarles por los huevos. Poner el título en el idioma original es ignorar a semejantes subseres.



JAJAJAJ  se podría abrir un hilo cinéfilo de películas cuyo título en castellano NO TIENE NADA, PERO NADA, que ver con el título original........


----------



## LMLights (Sábado a la(s) 12:03 AM)

zapatitos dijo:


> Según la definición de Película de Culto lo son.
> 
> Entre otras cosas una película de culto debe de ser polémica y alejada de los convencionalismos estéticos actuales. Y que más alejado de eso que una película de Esteso y Pajares que ya están censuradas por todas partes de facto e incluso las quieren prohibir por ser politicamente incorrectas con los parámetros actuales.
> 
> Saludos.



*Película de CULTO.*

¿Cómo definir ese término que en el hilo ha quedado demostrado que no está muy claro?. Aquí hay muchas versiones o interpretaciones de lo que es una película DE CULTO.

Sin pretender sentar un dogma, pero si para aclarar el concepto.

Un película "de culto" no tiene porque ser un clásico, ni una película reconocida, ni premiada, ni tiene siquiera que ser una buena película. Hay pelis de culto que son auténticas mierdas, pero han logrado ser conocidas y "de culto".....

Ejemplo:







¿Qué es una peli "de culto"?.

Primero, la película ha de tener años (tiempo) *para crear una especie de leyenda en torno a ella.*
Segundo, no tiene porque ser un cine bueno, puede ser una reputísima mierda, porque muchas "pelis de culto" se convierten en clásico, a posteriori, a base de machacona propaganda (por ir a favor de viento)

Un ejemplo de esto sería Pepi, Luci Bom y otras chicas del Montón, de Almodóvar que se supone una "exquisitez" de "la movida".

Decir DE CULTO es decir, película muy conocida (aunque al principio ni la viese nadie, ni ganase taquilla, ni se comentara), que ha llegado a un estatus de reconocimiento (no necesariamente por ser una buena peli, sino por ABANDERAR algúna cuestión, muy icónica para la sociedad en su momento), hay que decir que algunas pelis de culto, son "legítimas" (crean efectivamente una MASA IRREDUCTIBLE DE SEGUIDORES CIEGOS-eso es como una secta-), sin ningún tipo de propaganda o manipulación, aunque en el fondo la mayoría son producto de un muy hábil marketing.

Por ejemplo, los SEX PISTOLS finales de los 70s (Se crea y DISEÑA un grupo -y lo hago así adrede- que va a generar una leyenda alrededor de ellos, que dure pocos años, lo inflamo con propaganda y polémica mediática, y ya si lo adorno con el glamour del rockero muerto -Sid Vicious-), genero *una LEYENDA*, que podré facturar años y años.........

De culto (para punks).......







decir de culto es decir una PELÍCULA que tiene un batallón de seguidores detrás como si de una secta se tratase (no hace falta que sea algo multitudinario pero si FIELES SEGUIDORES hasta el frikísmo exagerado).

Ejemplo La saga de la Guerra de las Galaxias.







Alguien ha posteado THX-1138, sin duda que cae en la categoría "DE CULTO" (más aún que la guerra de las galaxias).

Hay una característica muy genérica en lo que se considera "DE CULTO", por un lado muchas de ellas son películas no reconocidas al principio que pueden pasar desapercibidas, sin embargo pasado un tiempo, como emergiendo desde el subsuelo UNDERGROUND acaban haciéndose famosas (en este caso hay desde películas muy buenas, hasta vomitivas e indigeribles), y saliendo a la superficie mediática acaban sobreexpuestas. *Crean siempre una MASA CIEGA de seguidores fanáticos (UNA SECTA).*

Toda "PELI DE CULTO" tiene su hinchada, torcida, secta detrás, su grupo fiel de seguidores.

Ya he dicho que hay casos de pelis que acaban siendo reconocidas como buenas (por ejemplo QUE BELLO ES VIVIR, se ha convertido tan en clásico por navidad que en cierto sentido es de culto, o al menos parcialmente), PEPI LUCI y BOM es una reputísima mierda pero, sirve para eslóganes de "libertad, movída, liberación sexual etc, etc" (pura masturbación política y de manipulacióin social), una reputísima mierda, infumable pero realmente es DE CULTO.....


----------



## LMLights (Sábado a la(s) 12:03 AM)

En definitiva tenemos que *una "PELI DE CULTO" acaba siendo una bandera y un icono* (de ciertas causas o manipulaciones muchas veces), que se convierte como en un meme intemporal que nunca pasa de moda, es una REFERENCIA cultural, tiene su grupo de frikis fanáticos seguidores irreductibles, la mayoría son películas de serie B salidas de la nada, con bajo presupuesto y desconocidas para el gran público (pero bien por utilidad política-social o bien por méritos propios DAN CON LA TECLA que hacen que se conviertan en clásicos o referentes, *este fenómeno además sucede con el paso de los años, es decir el tiempo el contexto y las circunstancias histórico-culturales CREAN UN MITO en forma de "PELI DE CULTO"*).

Y como su definición de género indica *se convierten casi en una "religión" en un CULTO* *(da igual si la peli es una mierda), se VENERA a la peli en si mísma...........*









Las 31 mejores películas de culto que tienes que ver


Existe controversia a la hora de definir qué es una película de culto. En términos generales, se entiende como aquella obra cinematográfica de cualquier...




www.culturagenial.com





_Existe controversia a la hora de definir qué es una película de culto. En términos generales, se entiende como aquella obra cinematográfica de cualquier género que, bien por novedosa o por transgresora, ha conseguido la adoración popular o de grupos reducidos con el paso del tiempo._

"Los Santos Inocentes" por ejemplo no creo que cayera como "peli de culto" (no existen los Santoinocentistas)......

Un peli de culto, MUY BUSCADA (aunque sea en ambientes muy cerrados), muy comentada, con mucha mitomanía o "leyenda urbana detrás".....Es decir, ese contexto de rumores, leyendas, sobre una película en concreto que da más juego y es más conocido que la propia película. Ya no importa tanto la película sino el rumor y leyenda que se ha generado entorno a ella (por personas, ojo, que ni la han visto, pero que saben todo de esa pelicula como el que asegura haber visto un ovni)......








*Películas que se convierten en puro símbolo o icono*, o cuando la rumorología y "leyenda urbana" enguye a la propia película. Una peli de culto trasciende el contexto del cine para definir una actitud o filosofía de vida (o anti-filosofia en algunos casos).

Saltar de ser una mera película a CONVERTIRSE EN UN SÍMBOLO (MITO) no sucede con todas las películas, sólo con muy pocas.

SIN DUDA, las pelis de culto consiguen exposición más allá del mundo cinéfilo, por ejemplo LA NARANJA MECÁNICA es una PELI DE CULTO, que se ha convertido en bandera y símbolo de la rebeldía juvenil hasta el punto de muchos supporters o hinchas llevan una bandera de la película a un campo de futbol, o que rockers mods y moteros tengan una pegatina suya en su moto, o un parche en su cazadora.









2plx2 dijo:


> El concepto de película de culto, es películas en las que los espectadores se saben todos los diálogos y van disfrazados a las sesiones... Es un término muy friki que los gafapastas se quieren apropiar.
> 
> Ejemplos notables, Pink flamingos (con todos los gayers haciendo el loco y cantando en la sala), The room con espectadores que se saben y recitan el guión hasta la última coma.


----------



## n_flamel (Sábado a la(s) 12:20 AM)

LMLights dijo:


> En definitiva tenemos que *una "PELI DE CULTO" acaba siendo una bandera y un icono* (de ciertas causas o manipulaciones muchas veces), que se convierte como en un meme intemporal que nunca pasa de moda, es una REFERENCIA cultural, tiene su grupo de frikis fanáticos seguidores irreductibles, la mayoría son películas de serie B salidas de la nada, con bajo presupuesto y desconocidas para el gran público (pero bien por utilidad política-social o bien por méritos propios DAN CON LA TECLA que hacen que se conviertan en clásicos o referentes, *este fenómeno además sucede con el paso de los años, es decir el tiempo el contexto y las circunstancias histórico-culturales CREAN UN MITO en forma de "PELI DE CULTO"*).
> 
> Y como su definición de género indica *se convierten casi en una "religión" en un CULTO* *(da igual si la peli es una mierda), se VENERA a la peli en si mísma...........*
> 
> ...



Es como lo de sex symbol, difícil de definir como categoría explícita pero todo el mundo intuitivamente sabe qué lo es y qué no lo es.


----------



## Miss Andorra (Sábado a la(s) 12:29 AM)

Para la Pacopedia films.

El Segura ha conseguido condensar la figura del facha casposo filofranquista con toda su esencia cani.


----------



## Ramius (Sábado a la(s) 12:33 AM)

De Sorpresa a Sorpresón!


----------



## LMLights (Sábado a la(s) 12:40 AM)

LMLights dijo:


> que se conviertan en clásicos o referentes, *este fenómeno además sucede con el paso de los años, es decir el tiempo el contexto y las circunstancias histórico-culturales CREAN UN MITO en forma de "PELI DE CULTO"*).









HOLOCAUSTO CANIBAL, cuenta la leyenda que mataron personas para rodar esta peli......... 



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una de las mayores peliculas de culto del cine español:


----------



## Sir Connor (Sábado a la(s) 7:02 PM)




----------



## Sardónica (Sábado a la(s) 7:49 PM)

Con su antológica jota aragonesa en los créditos iniciales.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (Sábado a la(s) 8:25 PM)

"La Posesion" de 1981:


> Aunque ha tardado en calar en la cultura popular, ‘*La posesión*' (Possession, 1981) fue *una de las películas de terror europeas más importantes de los años 80*, sin encontrar continuidad su culto durante los años siguientes hasta que la llegada del DVD le dio una nueva vida que sigue creciendo desde los márgenes. El polaco Andrzej Zulawski dirigió este inquietante enigma ambientado en el Berlín occidental, y ya resultaba un proyecto singular cuando se gestó.



40 años de 'La posesión': histeria, surrealismo y sexo tentacular en la madre europea del cine de terror de autor 














La posesión (1981)


Género: Terror | Sinopsis: Berlín, antes de la caída del muro. Cuando Marc regresa de un viaje encuentra a su esposa Anna cambiada, muy nerviosa y perturbada. Por fin, le confiesa que tiene una aventura y lo abandona. Marc cae ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Lord Vader (Sábado a la(s) 8:34 PM)




----------



## Curroesteja (Sábado a la(s) 8:40 PM)

Y la de culto de culto, que no se sabe que es de culto.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (Ayer a la(s) 8:27 PM)

Krzysztof Kieslowski es un director de culto del que ya habia recordado por supuesto su trilogia Azul, Blanco y Rojo. Pero voy a mencionar otras dos mas que creo que tambien podrian considerarse como obras de culto.

"La doble vida de Veronica" de 1991:















La doble vida de Verónica (1991)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Weronika vive en Polonia y tiene una brillante carrera como cantante, pero padece una grave dolencia cardíaca. En Francia, a más de mil kilómetros, vive Véronique, otra joven idéntica que guarda ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Y otra de diez años antes 1981, pero que fue censurada por el regimen polaco y no pudo ser estrenada hasta seis años despues en el festival de Cannes de 1987, "El azar":















El azar (1987)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Enfrentándose a un futuro incierto, Witek, un joven polaco estudiante de medicina, decide interrumpir temporalmente sus estudios y coger un tren e ir a Varsovia. (FILMAFFINITY)




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Bud_Spencer (Ayer a la(s) 8:49 PM)




----------

